# High do I make my Edifier 1850db love my Yamaha YST-FSW150B! <3 ?



## ShazPings (6 mo ago)

Hey fellas,

_disclamer to people too busy in life, please start reading from -_-*- .

I've had a edifier 1850DB for an year now. Since the day I bought it, the perfectly round 3.5mm SUB-OUT port has been enticing me. I absolutely love my edifier because it taught me how clear high quality soundwaves from a speaker can sound. It is how the songs made were meant to be heard. And to put a cherry on the top of mountain, many nights went about me fantasizing hooking a big *** subwoofer to the edifier.

But well, as always, all good things are expensive, and so are powered sub-woofer and I wished to pair a good to quality sub. Unfortunately, as time went on I went from averagely poor, to moderate poor and now I can't even call myself poor because my income is in-existent.

Well recently, a friend gave me a *Yamaha YST-FSW150B *he was about to trash. But, that new boy would instantly start screaming as I connect it to my edifier using the SUB-OUT. Most cables I tried failed. Alas, I realised I need a Mono Aux to RCA cable. I then went to the bank, loaned a few IQ, took a knife, cut one of the legs of my aux to 3 RCA cable, drank all the blood, and very smartly fused the three RCA into 1. It mf worked as I was lmfao. Ight, time to be professional bout this.

-_-_-
I've connected my Edifier 1850DB sub-output to Yamaha YST-FSW150B using mono aux to rca cable, and it works. But the output from is very less. It is on the falling edge of 'adequate'. 
DYOR says I need a RCA level controller to boost the output. 

Now I have a few questions:
1. Can I avoid spending green on the controller and build something myself? I have a cadaver in form of an antique kenwood home theatre main unit in my room. Is there something inside of it that I can transplant and use?
2. Is the low-level sub out I am getting even at the quality that edifier is supposed to output? * This is priority!!
3. What other alternatives I have to get great quality from them both without spending a lot. (Eg, using DAC. Please through as many tech words as you can, I'd like to know all other ways to get the best audio)

My future self appreciates you fo your help but says kcuf uoy if you tihs on my post.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Before someone with real knowledge of the subject jumps in, are you sure the sub-woofer actually was working properly for the former owner?


----------



## ShazPings (6 mo ago)

Corday said:


> Before someone with real knowledge of the subject jumps in, are you sure the sub-woofer actually was working properly for the former owner?


Yes it was working fine. The subwoofer works well. If I give it input directly from aux it works fine. I actually played it for a while by splitting aux into 3 RCA channel. Its the sub-out on the edifier that requires a mono aux. But i know the bass output is not right.


----------

